# BMOW - cpu



## graudeejs (May 28, 2009)

This guy is nuts.... literally
He created own homemade-CPU that works
http://www.stevechamberlin.com/cpu/category/bmow1/

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zdTH4KGBaBk



EDIT:
Anyone porting Linux on it already? [joking]


----------



## fronclynne (May 28, 2009)

Seventy years ago, impressive.  Nowadays?  Impressively neurotic.


----------



## tingo (May 30, 2009)

Well, the Magic-1 runs Minix. And FWIW, nothing gives you as good understanding of the insides of a cpu as working and measuring on one made out o TTL chips.


----------

